# Cooling carpet pythons and proper temps



## Snakerockuk (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello every one been ages since i posted so lets start with a few questions to the more experienced pythons keeps here :lol2: 

I currently have 3 carpet pythons nothing to fancy 2 being "High Yellow" jungle carpets and one being just a normal , the male is about 5 and bit foot long the 2 females are 5.5 and 7.6 the bigger being huge for a normal jungle from what i have been told , i have been "cooling " them for the past week and a half and i am slowly reducing the day time temps by a degree or so every 4-5 days currently at 81-83f for 18 hours with heat and 6 hours with no heat.
My questions are what is the ideal temp to get them to before i start raising it back to normal day time temps and when would be the best time to introduce the male.


----------



## carpetjohn (Nov 17, 2008)

*carpets*

have bred carpets for over 20 years and have always put them together when i start cooling ,daytime temps were a bit higher than normal and last thing at night turned the heat off and back on in the morning.i always cycled them together and mateings were in jan-feb.


----------



## Snakerockuk (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for the info  its more the temps during the "cooling" weeks and when is it best to introduce the males , as some people say take them down as low as 65f during the day and turn the heating off at night and other say take them to the mid 70s for extended periods like 1-2 weeks with 18 hours of heat and 6 hours without then going back to a 12 hours with and 12 hours without heat.
also forgot to ask when is it the best time to start increasing the temps back to a more normal range? 

Sorry for the wall of text this will be my first time attempting to breed carpets , i have done my corns for years and they just get on with it normally lol


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Ok, I'm confused here. It sounds to me that brumation for carpets are a LOT different to the usual snakes I'm used to, am I right? Just butting in here because I was considering breeding some in the distant future. Possibly.


----------



## Snakerockuk (Jul 2, 2012)

hmm i have not read into other species about cooling and such but i have had 3 lock ups in the past month with one of my pairs  so i must be doing something right


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I haven't tried breeding reptiles just yet (it'll be another two years until mine are big enough), but with Northern pines and milks (and most lizards) I think people cool them down for a few months starting in November until Spring. Are you saying you just cool carpets for a week?


----------

